# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - syksy 2022

## onni

Citybus 5 linjakilvet on vaihdettu oransseista valkoisiksi. VM:n kuva: https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/Syyskuu/IMG_5740.jpg

Tänään 14.9 on ollut Jalobus 20 linjalla N2.

----------


## 401

Lyylintien joukkoliikennekadun rakennustyömaa Raunistulassa tänään, räps. Nelosen tuosta pitäisi aikoinaan mennä, mikäli olen oikein käsittänyt.

----------


## onni

Nyt myös Nyholm 59 linjakilvet ovat valkoiset.

20.9 aamulta seuraava havainto CB18/13, yleensä ei näy E6 vanhempia ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. (Havainto klo: n. 10)

----------


## 401

Kauppatorin uudet, 31.10. käyttöön otettavat pysäkkijärjestelyt löytyvät nyt osoitteesta https://www.foli.fi/fi/kauppatori

----------


## Melamies

Turun vakavasta sähköpotkulautaonnettomuudesta lisätietoja poliisilta  12-vuotias loukkaantui vakavasti:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/74-20000468

Ylen (radiossa) tällä viikolla olleessa liikenneillassa väitettiin, että sähköpotkulaudat ovat ajoneuvoja. (En pystynyt kuuntelemaan koko lähetystä.) Käsittääkseni kevyet sähköpotkulaudat ovat kuitenkin vain jalankulun apuvälineitä.

Suuri osa autoilijoista ei pysty noudattamaan tärkeää liikennesääntöä  ainoa keino olisi avata ikkuna ja kysyä neuvoa potkulautailijalta:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12579779

----------


## Melamies

Turun edellinen vakava bussin ja sähköpotkulaudan onnettomuus on ollut oikeuskäsittelyssä:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/9...4-8e1a3b93664d

Loimaalla koululaisia kuljettanut pikkubussi väisti eläintä ja ajoi ojaan:

https://www.ts.fi/uutiset/5776984

----------


## tlajunen

> Ylen (radiossa) tällä viikolla olleessa liikenneillassa väitettiin, että sähköpotkulaudat ovat ajoneuvoja. (En pystynyt kuuntelemaan koko lähetystä.) Käsittääkseni kevyet sähköpotkulaudat ovat kuitenkin vain jalankulun apuvälineitä.


Riippuu laudasta.

Alle 15 km/h kulkevat on jalankulun apuvälineitä.
Yli 15 mutta korkeintaan 25 km/h on ajoneuvoja (rinnastetaan polkupyöriin).
Yli 25 km/h on mopoja.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Riippuu laudasta.
> 
> Alle 15 km/h kulkevat on jalankulun apuvälineitä.
> Yli 15 mutta korkeintaan 25 km/h on ajoneuvoja (rinnastetaan polkupyöriin).
> Yli 25 km/h on mopoja.


Ja tässä on kyse siis rakenteellisesta nopeudesta, eli jos 25km/h kulkeva vuokralauta on rajoitettu yöaikaan 10km/h nopeuteen, se on ymmärtääkseni edelleenkin polkupyörään rinnastettava.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ketju ei ehkä ole sopivin, mutta jatkan samassa paikassa, jonne on jo kertynyt tätä aihetta. Lisään sähköpotkulautoihin (ja muihinkin jalankulkua avustaviin tai korvaaviin liikkumisvälineisiin + kevyisiin sähköajoneuvoihin) liittyvää tietoutta liittämällä tänne Traficomin linkin.

----------


## onni

Citybus 4 linjakilvet vaihdettu valkoisiksi.

----------


## Hape

Kokeilin alkuviikosta kertalipun ostamista lähimaksulla, oli todella käytännöllinen idea. Kolmas kertalippu samana päivänä muuttaa lipun automaattisesti päivälipuksi Tämä helpottaa suunnattomasti vieraspaikkakuntalaisten ja turistien joukkoliikenteen käyttämistä. Toivon idean leviävän muihinkin Suomen kuntayhtymien järjestämiin joukkoliikennepalveluihin.

----------


## Sakke100

1.10.1972 eli tasan 50 vuotta sitten viimeinen raitiovaunu kulki Turun liikenteessä.

----------


## Bussimies

> Kokeilin alkuviikosta kertalipun ostamista lähimaksulla, oli todella käytännöllinen idea. Kolmas kertalippu samana päivänä muuttaa lipun automaattisesti päivälipuksi Tämä helpottaa suunnattomasti vieraspaikkakuntalaisten ja turistien joukkoliikenteen käyttämistä. Toivon idean leviävän muihinkin Suomen kuntayhtymien järjestämiin joukkoliikennepalveluihin.


Ainakin Oulussa ja Tampereella tämä on myös käytössä. Tampereella käytäntö alkoi 1.4.2021.

----------


## onni

Nyt myös Citybus 249 valkoiset linjakilvet.

----------


## Waltsu

Jokunen infrahavainto lokakuun alkupuolelta:

Linja-autoaseman tilapäinen minikiertoliittymä Brahen- ja Läntisenkadun risteyksestä on poistettu. Risteys on nyt siis normaali neljän tien risteys, jossa Läntistä Pitkääkatua kulkeva liikenne on väistämisvelvollinen brahenkatulaisiin nähden. Runkoreitti siirtyy Aninkaistenkadulle vasta kuun lopussa, mutta risteyksessä sattuneen kaukolämpöputken murtuman korjaus vievät risteyksestä tilaa niin, ettei keskijakajan ohi pääsisi.

Pallissa myös keskustaan päin vievä pysäkki on siirretty: uusi paikka on nyttemmin puretun Eikan grillin kohdalla, eli kummankin suunnan pysäkit ovat kutakuinkin kohdakkain.

----------


## Driver200

Savonlinjan 981:n moottoritilassa oli syttynyt pieni palon alku Varissuolla. Tilannehuone.fi

----------


## Waltsu

Jalon 98 on mehiläistynyt.

----------


## Sakke100

> Jalon 98 on mehiläistynyt.



Se on vain tavallista suurempi kaupallinen mainos.

----------


## onni

Havaintoja 31.10

Torin pysäkkien käyttöönotto ja Savonlinjan kaluston ja liikenteen siirtyminen LS-Liikennelinjojen osakkaille. Samalla alkoi talvikausi.

Itse huomioin seuraavia "poikkeuksia", jotka voivat olla tulevaisuudessa aivan normaalia. Mene ja tiedä.

Citybus 8 linjoilla 301-303, liekö Citybus ennen ajanut yhtään lähtöä 303:a.

Yutongeja näkyi 2-linjalla heti ensimmäisenä päivänä kaksi. Muurinen 129 ja Jalo 37.

Linjalla 20 oli puolestaan Turkubusin seutuauto, #1611, eli OmniLink II teli. Kuva autosta: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Li...11+ZMO-990.jpg

Citybus 242 aamulla linjalla 9T Pihkalankatu-Keskusta välillä.

Savonlinjalta siirtyneistä autoista suurimman osan uusi koti on jo havaittu:

Citybus
73
409
424
493
973
981

Jalo:
68
405
407
486
958
959
968
969
977
980

Muurinen:
70 > 115
408 > 144
413 > 143
485 > 141
491 > 142
960 > 134 (vanha 134 poistettu lokakuun aikana leiman vanhentuessa)
966 > 135
970 > 136
971 > 137
978 > 138

Nyholm
410
490
492

Turkubus
67
69
72
962
965
979

Tuntemattomia
66
411
909
961
963
964
967
972
975

TuKL vuokralla marraskuun ajan
974
976

Havainnot perustuvat omiin ja harrastajakollegoiden havaintoihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Savonlinjalta siirtyneistä autoista suurimman osan uusi koti on jo havaittu


Onko vielä havaittu, millaista käyttöä Savonlinjan entisellä Lausteen varikolla nyt on? Tyhjenikö se, ajaako kaikki LS:n osakkaat sieltä vai joku yksittäinen osakas?

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko vielä havaittu, millaista käyttöä Savonlinjan entisellä Lausteen varikolla nyt on? Tyhjenikö se, ajaako kaikki LS:n osakkaat sieltä vai joku yksittäinen osakas?


Lausteen piha tyhjennettiin sunnuntai-iltana (ja osittain maanantain puolella) siten, että autot löysivät tiensä varikoille aamuksi. Maanantaina kaikki Savonlinjan linjat lähtivät viiden LS-osakkaan pihoista.

Autot 958-967 ovat vielä Itä-Suomessa, mutta kuuluivat kauppaan. Viisi autoa on vielä hetken aikaa vuokralla Turun Kaupunkiliikenteellä, jonka jälkeen ne tulevat osakkaille käyttöön.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tukl on ostanut jo aiemmin autot 967 ja 983-985. Nykyisin 50-53 samassa järjestyksessä.

----------


## MB1

Sarja 958 - 966 on Savonlinnassa ja vapautuu varmaan sitä mukaan kun sähkö-volvot saapuvat.

----------


## onni

> Citybus
> 73
> 409
> 424
> 493
> 973
> 981
> 
> Jalo:
> ...


Lisäyksenä vielä seuraavat
Turkubus Suburbanit
72 > 1605
69 > 1606
67 > 1607

SL66 > Nyholm

----------


## 401

Jalo Bus 43, linja 18. Jokaiselle pysäkille on kuulutus.

----------


## rheino

Onko Turun Citybus myynyt tilausajokalustonsa Jalobussille? Ainakin kesästä saakka Citybussin autot ovat olleet Jalobussin talleilla ja tänään oli nähtävissä Citybussin auto nro 70 kokovalkoisena. Se taas viittaa siihen, että siitä puuttuu vain Jalobussin teippaukset.

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko Turun Citybus myynyt tilausajokalustonsa Jalobussille? Ainakin kesästä saakka Citybussin autot ovat olleet Jalobussin talleilla ja tänään oli nähtävissä Citybussin auto nro 70 kokovalkoisena. Se taas viittaa siihen, että siitä puuttuu vain Jalobussin teippaukset.


Turun Citybus tosiaan myi tilausmatkatoimintansa ja autot Jalon Liikenteelle (nimellä Turun Tilausliikenne Oy) lukuunottamatta autoja #25 ja #70. Nuo kaksi olivat aika pitkään myynnissä, ja ovatkin nyt syksyn aikana siirtyneet Jalon käyttöön.

----------


## Waltsu

(SL) 416 linjalla 14. Monitorilla näkyy kartta, joka reaaliajassa kertoo missä mennään.

----------


## Waltsu

Savonlinja 66 on nykyään LS-Liikennelinjat 2050.

----------


## 401

Entinen Savonlinja 68 on nykyään LS-Liikennelinjat 655.

----------


## onni

> Entinen Savonlinja 68 on nykyään LS-Liikennelinjat 655.


Todellisuudessa Jalobus 655, ulkopuolelle jopa saatu Jalon nimetkin teipattua.

----------


## 401

Jalobus 655 (ent. Savonlinja 68) eli Suburban linjalla 18!

----------


## 401

Autossa Jalobus 33 on edelleen Buscom jossa on lisäksi vielä virta päällä. Jo siis kahdeksan ja puoli vuotta toimettomana.

----------


## Waltsu

8.12. torin kulmalla bongattu KRS-582, jossa liikennöitsijänimenä edelleen Savonlinja ja alkuperäinen kylkinumero yliteipattu TuKLin numeroksi 83, ajoi kohti Haarlaa linjalla 55, joka on LS-Liikennelinjojen operoima. Mikäs kuvio tässä on takana? Onko auto palautunut TuKLilta Savonlinjalle (tai siis sen perillisille) ja näin ollen pitäisikö sen numerona olla jotain muuta kuin 83?

Ja näköjään linja 55A ei ollut 55/56:n kilpailutuksessa, kun se Fölin liikennöitsijälistan mukaan on edelleen TuKLin operoima.

----------


## onni

> 8.12. torin kulmalla bongattu KRS-582, jossa liikennöitsijänimenä edelleen Savonlinja ja alkuperäinen kylkinumero yliteipattu TuKLin numeroksi 83, ajoi kohti Haarlaa linjalla 55, joka on LS-Liikennelinjojen operoima. Mikäs kuvio tässä on takana? Onko auto palautunut TuKLilta Savonlinjalle (tai siis sen perillisille) ja näin ollen pitäisikö sen numerona olla jotain muuta kuin 83?
> 
> Ja näköjään linja 55A ei ollut 55/56:n kilpailutuksessa, kun se Fölin liikennöitsijälistan mukaan on edelleen TuKLin operoima.


Tänään 9.12 oli ratissa ainakin Jalon kuljettaja, eli voi olla hyvinkin, että heidän auto. Se, että ajetaan TuKL teipeillä ei yllättäisi yhtään minkään turkulaisfirman kohdalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

KRS-582 lienee vanha SL 977, ja se on bussidatan mukaan Jalon auto nykyisin. Ehkä auto on palautunut Tuklilta vähän viiveellä tai ollut rikki tms. Varmaan tulee 600-srj numerolle. 55A linja tosiaan ei kuulunut kilpailtuun kohteeseen. Tuklillahan oli viisi SL Scalaa vuokralla koko syksyn ajan.

----------


## 401

Nykyään tuntuu, että paikallisliikenteen bussissa saa juoda esim. kaljaa aivan vapaasti. Kun perjantai-iltana olen matkalla töistä kotiin, useimmiten joku takapenkkiläinen sihauttaa tölkin auki, eikä kuljettaja välitä siitä mitään.

----------


## canis lupus

> Nykyään tuntuu, että paikallisliikenteen bussissa saa juoda esim. kaljaa aivan vapaasti. Kun perjantai-iltana olen matkalla töistä kotiin, useimmiten joku takapenkkiläinen sihauttaa tölkin auki, eikä kuljettaja välitä siitä mitään.


Lähtökohtaisesti ei saa mutta tuohon aikaan asiaan ei ole erityisesti kannattavaa puuttua jos nämä alkoholia nauttivat eivät häiritse matkustajia. Jos pelkkä juominen haittaa niin sille ei voi mitään. Keskipäivällä sitten ehdoton ei alkoholin suhteen. En näe itse mitään järkeä odotella järkkäreitä 20 minuuttia vain sen takia että saadaan alkoholia nauttiva ulos autosta viihdeaikaan sillä yleensä näiltä kaikuu vastaus pyyntöön "hei nyt on perjantai älä oo tollanen natsi"

----------


## 401

Niinhän se taitaa vähän mennä  :Smile:

----------


## onni

Citybus 232 ja VSB 8 (jonka piti olla jo poistettu) linjalla. Kumpikin autoista on tullut yli-ikäiseksi eilen 20.12. CB 232 oli linjalla 221 ja VSB 8 linjalla 15A.

----------


## vaajy

> Nykyään tuntuu, että paikallisliikenteen bussissa saa juoda esim. kaljaa aivan vapaasti. Kun perjantai-iltana olen matkalla töistä kotiin, useimmiten joku takapenkkiläinen sihauttaa tölkin auki, eikä kuljettaja välitä siitä mitään.


Tampereen seudulla ei saa.

TKL:n kuski juuri tänään poistatti pari juoppoa kyydistä, mutta kun tukeva bussikuski kulki sieltä ohjaamoon niin toinen niistä ehti livahtaa takaovesta takaisin penkille ennen kuin ovi meni kiinni.

Toinen meni seuraavalla perässä. Ei kai noita Turussakaan voi täysin poistaa, menee liikaa aikaa ja vuoro saattaa myöhästyä.

Siitä kärsivät matkustajat, joilla on esimerkiksi työhaastattelu. Siitä ei saa myöhästyä juopon takia. Ei saa töitä, kun on jo silloin myöhässä vartilla.

Firmoissa on myös vaihtelevaa käytöstä, uskoisin myös Turussa, esim. jotkut Paunun kuskit eivät anna tuoda autoon mitään joka on auki. Ei edes energiajuomia. Toiset huomauttaa, että nätisti sitten.

Kolmannet eivät vaan välitä. Matkustan paljon Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteessä ja minulla on yksi nyrkkisääntö juopoille.

Kun et ota niihin kontaktia, etkä puhu heille mitään, et vastaa mitään niin ne lopettavat häiriköinnin. Kun ne lähtevät, otat tölkin matkaan ja tienaat 15 senttiä automaatilla.

Turussa ja muuallakin, ei nykyään edes uskalleta puuttua häiriöihin, kun bussikuskien päälle on jopa hyökätty ja TKL:n kuskeja nähdessäni jopa uhkailtu jos eivät tarjoa juopolle ilmaista matkaa.

Ei siis ihme, että bussikuskeista on pulaa.

Myös siinä on eroa tuleeko Turkuun esim. Satamalle sillä ExpressBussilla loppuun asti tai matkaako loppupätkän paikallisessa.

Sanoisin, ja varmaan tiedätkin, ekassa vaihtoehdossa eniten mielenrauhaa. Toki sielläkin kaiken maailman viinakuriireja on noilla satamavuoroilla ja varsinkin paluussa voi olla melkoistakin menoa.

----------

